# ohss after egg collection



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies I've had my egg collection today and feeling ok after a sleep just sore ovaries which I guess is normal. When I came around they told me I have 24 eggs which they said was great but I'm at risk of ohss because I 've so many eggs .I have to go for a scan on Friday to see if I have got it and if I do he said he'll have to freeze everything. Has anyone had a lot of eggs and been told they're at risk of ohss but have been ok? Also if I have got ohss and they do freeze everything does that mean I'll have to pay for more drugs or anything or do they carry on when the ohss has gone as normal. I'm so nervous now Ive heard from the lovely aides on cycle buddies that water helps any other tips? Thank you


----------



## Gemma2110 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,
I had 35 eggs and was also told to take extra care to look out for signs of ohss, I called and got checked as I was finding it uncomfortable to move and feeling nauseous  but all was ok.
I had my egg transfer today, out of 15 fertilised eggs 5 reached blastocyst and 1 put back.
I was also told to drink 3 litres of water a day, its hard when they tell you that you might be more prone to something as then you feel like you have all the symptoms when it's probably just the norm! 

Good luck, rest up and drink plenty of water.


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gemma thank you for your reply 35 eggs wow you must of felt so bloated and uncomfortable. When they came to see me after the egg collection I wasn't with it at all and can't remember how I'd feel after or anything or I'd I'd have any bleeding or bloating or pain. 3 litres it is I've had 1 already so another 2 I'll be up all night on toilet but I'll do anything not to develop this after coming this far. Congratulations on your transfer I hope you get your bfp!  x


----------



## Gemma2110 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a bladder the size of a peanut anyway so I've been terrible on 3 litres a day! But like you say it will all be worth it. Good luck, any other question let me know I'll always try to help. Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you again feeling so bloated at the moment so hoping to feel better tomorrow the water might be bloating me to as well good luck for your test day x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

On my 2nd cycle, i got 27 eggs and we all thought i would get OHSS. I was given tablets to prevent it. They made me so sick but they worked. I went in for a scan the day before ET and my ovary was 12cm but my bloods came back fine so transfer went ahead. 

My latest cycle, i got 38 eggs. They did bloods the day before transfer amd they were a little high but my clinic still thought it was ok to transfer. The transfer went ahead.... 5 hours later, i was admitted into hospital with severe abdominal pain. I personally think it was pain from my ovaries from EC. Anyway, i got my BFP 5dp5dt and the only reason why i tested early was because i knew i was pregnant as i really started to bloat out.... i also knew i had OHSS. 2 days later, i was again admitted into hospital and stayed there for 2 days. I had OHSS. When i came out, my symptoms got worse. I looked 8 months pregnant, could not breathe comfortably especially omce i had eaten... lots of pain and was generally uncomfortable. I had to go to my clinic every 2 days for blood tests... it was horrible. I remember crying to my consultant because i was so happy i was pregnant but i was so miserable with the OHSS and the constant visits to the hospital.

Honestly, i wouldnt wish it on anyone and if they do cancel transfer, then its best as your body needs to recover. You have to think that with me, i had IVF, 38 eggs, OHSS and pregnancy (plus a loss of a twin) so i think it was relieved when i had my baby, just so it could recover.

Good luck xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh God that sounds awful and terrifying. 38 eggs! You must have been so uncomfortable I feel for you. I've read so many horror stories about ohss. I'm hoping and   that I font have it. This morning I still feel bit sore and have some pressure but can wall more ect I feel ok in myself too. Git what for the phone call later about the eggs and what time my scan will be then il no more. The worry never ends x


----------



## Jockney73 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi TB,

I am still off work after 9 days in hospital, released last week, with OHSS and a chest drain taking fluid from my lung. I had a cold all through EC and ET- my EC they only took from one ovary as the other was too hard to reach and they said my funding didn't cover the extra surgery. 4 days after transferring 2 good 5 day blasts I couldn't breathe, went to doc thinking my cold had gone bronchial, they sent me to a and e who luckily whipped me in for all sorts tests, radiation and chest xrays. My right lung was completely full of fluid. despite not presenting with the massive ovaries etc it is severe OHSS, late onset. Plus I am not under 35, I was 42 Tuesday gone, I am not slim, I am on my first and only IVF round and don't have PCOS , so do not present as a typical OHSS case under any criteria. Because they had to do so many xrays, they had to do early PT which was positive- got the news sat on a trolley on my own in nucleur medicine going in for a chest VQ scan!

Anyway, they kept me in constantly draining lung, daily BT, fluid restriction for 9 days got released last Saturday. Have been back to the clinic daily this week, blood tests , scans, chest ultrasounds and starting to feel a bit miserable, full, bloated, windy, sore, uncomfortable,still short of breath.

BUT  !! they can see two sacs, all seeming good so far , 6 weeks and 1 day today and blood tests showing liver, albumin etc starting to return to normal, stomach starting to deflate, (although the wind so bad we sleeping in separate rooms)  so please at clinic tomorrow they think I may be okay to discharge until my 7 week scan next week. Please keep heart and stay positive- OHSS has been an unexpected down side but the positive result has contributed to it so there but for the grace..


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow what a rollercoaster you've been on that sounds awful but congratulations on your pregnancy that is amazing! I'm having to symptoms at the moment. All my nurse said was because I've got so many eggs in at risk but didn't say if they think it'll happen so I went home happy about my eggs but sick to my stomach I could get ohss. I'm quite small 5ft1 and quite skinny always have been so I can tell when I bloat I've no there issues as I know off I'm just hoping and   this scan is ok and that's another hurdle then can concentrate on transfer. Thanks for your reply and hope you have a happy 9 months x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I had 24 eggs- no ohss but I did ended up with internal bleeding but that is very rare. Still went ahead with et and got our little boy. Drink lots- have they given you cabergoline to help prevent it? X


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Update. Had my scan I do have a small amount of fluid but they're not concerned so transfer is going ahead Monday as normal thank you for all your replies and I hope you all get on ok and get a great outcome x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant news, good luck for transfer xxx


----------

